# Bill Clinton in Funny or Die video



## Big Don (Oct 18, 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2011)

Don, that made my day!  Great find.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Don, that made my day!  Great find.


Glad you liked it. The best bits, aside from the surprise ending,  were Jack Black's exit and Sean Penn's initiative.


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 21, 2011)

That was excellent!


----------

